# [Grub] Freeze au démarrage(Résolu)

## Keldran

Bonjour,

Après l'installation sans problème, j'ai rebooté mais le Grub freeze. Il affiche seulement "Grub" et après plus rien. J'ai essayé de modifier mon grub.conf ou de reinstaller avec grub-install ou grub root setup, toujours pareil. J'ai cherché sur plusieurs, j'ai rien trouvé d'intéressant.

Ça pourrait venir d'où svp?

Pour info j'installe grub sur une partition et j'utilise EasyBCD pour le booter.

Merci d'avanceLast edited by Keldran on Sun Feb 13, 2011 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

au risque de dire une connerie: donc tu utilises un bootloader pour lancer un autre bootloader? :s

----------

## Keldran

Oui je fais ça pour éviter de toucher le boot de Windows. Ça peut paraitre bizarre mais comme je garde Windows comme OS principal c'est plus pratique.

----------

## guilc

quelle version de grub ?

Si grub 1.98, quelle version de gcc ?

Je dis ça car grub 1.98 + gcc-4.5 == plantage au démarrage

[EDIT]

Au passage, rien n'empêche d'utiliser seulement grub et de booter par défaut sous windows hein...

----------

## Keldran

le Grub c'est 0.97

Pour le boot windows, je le sais bien qu'on peut le faire aussi avec Grub mais je préfère garder le boot de Windows (par exemple si mon grub déconne je peux plus booter sur Windows, ca aurait été le cas si j'avais fait cela). C'est une question d'habitude (j'aime pas trop le changement ^^)

----------

## Poussin

euh ouais mais (au risque de dire une connerie de nouveau), ton loader windows, il s'est fait giclé par EasyBCD qui s'est installé bien gentillement dans le MBR, enfin je suppose...

----------

## Keldran

Ça je suis pas sur, car windows le reconnait. Si je installe sur une autre partition un Windows, il le met automatiquement dans la liste de boot. Le seul avantage d'EasyBcd c'est de simplifier les modifications (mais là c'est vraiment des suppositions aussi)

Mais au final ça m'aide pas à savoir qu'est ce qui ne va pas avec mon Grub

----------

## Poussin

le peu d'info que tu nous donnes ne nous aide pas à comprendre ton problème et y proposer une solution.

Et comprendre ce que fait ton bootloader de remplacement peut être utile pour le mettre hors de cause

----------

## Keldran

Non le boot de remplacement n'est pas le problème, car avec l'installation d'ubuntou ou de archlinux Grub marchait très bien. Je vais quand même tester.

Edit: Bon c'était EasyBCD. j'adore l'informatique pour ça, je supprime le boot (gentoo sous EasyBCD) je recrée comme avant et là ça marche. A savoir pourquoi ça ne marchait pas avant grand mystère.

Merci beaucoup, j'aurai jamais pensé que ça venait de là (mais bon je ne vois toujours pas pourquoi ca marchait pas avant vu que j'ai refait la même manipulation)

----------

